# GPS Accessories?



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Does anyone know of a good place locally to pick-up GPS accessories? I'm looking for a dash mount, suction-cup holder for my etrex unit. Would someplace like Radio Shack carry this stuff? Thanks in advance for any leads.


nymph


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Call West Marine that's where I bought my dash mount for my Garmin 12.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Gander and BPS carry a selection of accessories like your looking for, but can be hit or miss on specific models.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

I got my camo etrex accessories, on Ebay


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

The Garmin branded accessories expensive. I have bought off brand accessories ( Cover, Power Cord, Data Cord ) for my Etrex on Ebay for a fraction of the cost. I have brough from GPSGeek on Ebay and have got good service. You might want to see if they have that part.

Mike


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Bass Pro has a very large selection of accessories like you mentioned


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

I ended up finding one at BP. It didn't have the suction cups, but it still worked out pretty well. Thanks for the input.


nymph


----------

